# Cincinnati chili...canning recipe ???



## Dale Alan (Sep 26, 2012)

I am new to this chili,I am in love with it . Wondering if anyone has a favorite recipe they would like to share ?


----------



## phbailey (Sep 18, 2012)

I just discoverd it two years ago and love it, too. I just started really using my pressure canner this summer and have grand plans to try canning Cincinnati chili this fall, too. According to my ball blue book - you can use combination recipes and just pressure can them for the longest timed item. With chili, it would be the meat which according to my book needs to be canned for 1 hr 30 at the appropriate pressure for your altitude (15psi for me). 

You may also want to post this question on the "preserving the harvest" section as there are lots of really experienced canners who may have a more specific recipe.


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks !


----------

